# I'm desperate for help- night-thrashing toddler keeping me awake!



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok, up until 2 weeks ago my 15 month old slept beside us on a mattress, crawling onto our mattress with us when necessary. Then my DH deployed and DS's sleeping habits quickly became a nightmare. I know he misses my DH. I know he has separation anxiety. So I put him in bed with me, obviously. (I tried putting him in his old situation and he wouldn't sleep at all). The problem is that with me he thrashes around and hits me in the face, kicks me in the stomach, and otherwise keeps me awake. I have not slept more than 3 hours a night for the last 7 nights and it is making me crazy. He wants to be right next to me, which is fine, but he is constantly throwing his hands up and hitting me in the face (while restlessly sleeping) and kicking me as he rolls over (he prefers to tummy sleep), but seems to roll all night long. My guess is that he is emotionally troubled and can't get to sleep. He wakes in the morning perfectly happy and is happy most of the day. I, on the other hand, am exhausted from getting a beating all night. He naps fine. He has 12 teeth already, so I don't think he's teething, and I don't think there's anything physically wrong with him. He doesn't want to nurse and isn't hungry. We've had a nighttime routine of bath, massage, story, rocking since he was 2 months old that worked well until DH left. Maybe this is more of an emotional health post than sleep post, but any ideas on how to help him feel safer so that he doesn't sleep as restlessly and hit me all night long. I am pregnant and I desperately need a little sleep. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## miasmommy (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi there!

Just wanted to repond that my 15 mo. old DD is also pretty much a "night thrasher" & boy, it is tough!

She now sleeps next to us on a little travel bed & it seems to help a bit- I am no longer kicked around but I notice she still thrashes around- it seems like this happens mostly when she goes to bed later- not sure if she is overtired or overstimulated?... It's sooo hard... I wish you lots of luck...

miasmommy


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

my soon to be 15 mos old is a restless sleeper at times. it's only been in the last few months. i let her sleep on top of the covers and as naked as possible which seems to help(she doesn't pee after 8 pm and before 8 am so i usually don't put a diaper on her). it's the weather. it doesn't take much to make her feel warm.









so maybe your toddlers are too warm?








hope you get better sleep soon.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

I know he is still young, but you could get another mattress (for either him or you) and put it in the same room.

our DD thrashed for a long time...she might still do it, but she's in her own bed now (her choice). She actually seems to sleep better there, but does wake up earlier (maybe because she doesn't wake up so much during the night), so it's a trade off.


----------

